# when should i get a jo offer



## mcbeef (4 Sep 2012)

so 3 weeks ago i finished part 6 of my recruiting process the recruiter said my application was not perfect but was ok and said it is just the waiting game know i applyed for infantry,combat engineer,and artillery man and thay were all open so i was wondering ruffly how long will i be waiting for the offer also iv herd on the internet that thay only take recruits or do things related to it in april thru june  and if they do contact me will it be by email or phone ?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2012)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2012)

OK... Wow.

First off- if you're gonna post here, you'll be expected not to subject us to that bloody awful excuse for English a paragraph a sentence whatever the hell you just wrote. If you want the help of people here, take the extra minute to type out something readable.  In the military - if you get in - you will sometimes need to produce written work, and it will be expected to resemble proper English. Punctuation and capitalization. And don't think about shooting back at me with a complaint' we *know* it's the internet, and this is our corner of it, so respect how things work here.

Second-  the combat trades are all extremely competitive right now. You may receive a job offer at some point. You may not. If the recruiter says your application is 'not perfect but is ok', that's how someone politely tells you you have things to work on. Right now the regular force combat arms are turning away some people with considerable education and life experience simply for shortage of positions. Unless you really bring something special to the table, don't expect to hear anything in a hurry.

Recruits are taken in year round, but only as needed. An infantry selection just happened recently, so there probably won't be another one for a while. I cannot speak for armoured or artillery, but they are not easy to get into either. You could be waiting a month, three months, a year, or you may not get a call at all. There's no hard answer to your questions.

Without knowing what you do in life right now, I will suggest that while you wait - and you should plan on it being potentially a long time - work a job, get some education, and get some volunteer experience under your belt. At least two out of those three, and all of the above if you really want to be competitive. 

We are having no problem recruiting right now, and with just the quality of your post to go on, I'm guessing you aren't walking in the door with a particularly competitive level of education. I hope you bring other things to the table.


----------



## KeoughJ (4 Sep 2012)

He spelled roughly, ruffly. 

Dear god I died.

There is a thread application process samples. Everyone process is different. If english is your native language, learn to read and write proficiently first afterwards volunteer, train and finally wait. Politely checking up from time to time about your application wont hurt.

Just got an offer this morning for Infantry after applying Feb 9th this year. A short wait, comparatively. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Waters81 (4 Sep 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Just got an offer this morning for Infantry after applying Feb 9th this year. A short wait, comparatively.



Congrtas on the offer Keough. When are you off? Which RC were you out of?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> He spelled roughly, ruffly.
> 
> Dear god I died.



Yah, it is kind of amazing how stupid people can make themselves appear when they can't write simple words, isn't it??  I think you are justified to pick the poster up on his/her poor writing.  Good call!



			
				KeoughJ said:
			
		

> ...learn to read and write proficiently first...



Exactly!  



			
				KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Politely checking up from time to time about your application wont hurt.



Oh wait, maybe...errrr. :facepalm:



			
				KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Goodluck.



Out-fucking-standing!  2 thumbs up!!   :irony:



This message brough to you by the Canadian Forces FNG Double Standard Association


----------



## KeoughJ (4 Sep 2012)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Congrtas on the offer Keough. When are you off? Which RC were you out of?



Thanks. Basic starts for me on the 1st and I'm coming out of Hamilton RC.


----------



## KeoughJ (4 Sep 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yah, it is kind of amazing how stupid people can make themselves appear when they can't write simple words, isn't it??  I think you are justified to pick the poster up on his/her poor writing.  Good call!
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> ...



I can't figure out if your backing up my remarks or putting them down for the most part. 

If it's the latter, what's problem with my answer? 

I assume with the facepalm emoticon that you think my advice to check up is somehow detrimental to him getting an offer. I disagree.
I also can't fully understand your intended meaning behind your final remark.


----------



## brian8225 (4 Sep 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> I can't figure out if your backing up my remarks or putting them down for the most part.
> 
> If it's the latter, what's problem with my answer?
> 
> ...



The too spelling misteaks in you're post while critisizing someone for naught spelling good.


----------



## KeoughJ (4 Sep 2012)

brian8225 said:
			
		

> The too spelling misteaks in you're post while critisizing someone for naught spelling good.



I don't understand, what spelling mistakes? 

My brain is so full of fuck right now.  lol


----------



## Danjanou (4 Sep 2012)

brian8225 said:
			
		

> The too two spelling misteaks mistakes in  you're your post while  critisizing criticizing someone for naught not spelling good.



Dear God please tell me you were attempting to be ironic here. The operative word there was trying, not succeeding BTW. If you weren't and this is serious please note the site owner realizing  the death of the education system in this country  went to the time and expense of putting in a spell check button, use it.

Now if someone can’t give me a reason for this thread to continue soon, I’m binning it. Its very existence is lowering the collective IQ of the cyber verse every moment it remains up.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2012)

A Cup of Jo


----------



## painswessex (5 Sep 2012)

I think those post's that have the misspelled words and such, is the "cyber" generation trying to find new ways of quickly spelling. It takes like .00025 ms to spell the whole word. 

I agree with all of you on here. LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE PROPER GRAMMER. (I was actually yelling at the screen when I wrote that)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2012)

painswessex said:
			
		

> LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE PROPER GRAMMER. (I was actually yelling at the screen when I wrote that)



:rofl:


----------



## KeoughJ (5 Sep 2012)

I agree. Even before opening the topic you see the title and you can get a fair assumption of what your getting into. 

I just don't know why I was being called out on by Eye in the Sky.  ???


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2012)

painswessex said:
			
		

> ILEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE PROPER *GRAMMER*.




Great job. A saying comes to mind. Something about glass houses and stones.

 :


----------



## Scott (5 Sep 2012)

painswessex said:
			
		

> I think those post's that have the misspelled words and such, is the "cyber" generation trying to find new ways of quickly spelling. It takes like .00025 ms to spell the whole word.
> 
> I agree with all of you on here. LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE PROPER GRAMMER. (I was actually yelling at the screen when I wrote that)



Try again.



			
				KeoughJ said:
			
		

> I agree. Even before opening the topic you see the title and you can get a fair assumption of what your getting into.
> 
> I just don't know why I was being called out on by Eye in the Sky.  ???



Try reading again.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> I don't understand, what spelling mistakes?



I highlighted them in yellow, mistakenly thinking they'd stand out for you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2012)

...and I think that's a wrap.
Bruce


----------

